# C & Unix



## Matrix (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

Anyone please suggest me about best ebooks or tutorials about C language and Unix. Very urgent.

Is Sumita Arora also publish C language books like she already had C++. 

Please suggest me with links


----------



## blademast3r (Sep 8, 2006)

The best c book i hav seen is "Programming in C" by Dan Gookin...It does not cost a lot...Its abt 350 for the 6 in1 book...I dont know abt an ebook version of this book..


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 9, 2006)

..This is how muchth time u r posting the same question...i could see these links for the same question u have posted
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35215&highlight=c+programming
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35221&highlight=c+programming

Shud have srchd this grt forum b4 posting any question but see these links..Will help u a lot

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34710&highlight=c+programming
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31652&highlight=programming


----------



## mediator (Sep 9, 2006)

Wrong section Buddy! Neways...."Richard Stevens Unix Programming" is for u!


----------

